# ISO Chicken finger recipes



## oppose (Apr 19, 2007)

anyone have any? the healthier the better but whatever ya got is good. thanks!


----------



## devora (Apr 19, 2007)

*educate me!*

What is a 'chicken finger'?


----------



## middie (Apr 19, 2007)

Chicken fingers are usually strips of the breast cut lengthwise, breaded and fried. Sometimes they're
called chicken strips.

Chicken fingers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL devora - chicken fingers are normally deep-fried chicken tenders.  For some reason they are called chicken fingers.  Here is one picture.  If you google chicken fingers, picture - there will be others.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2007)

_ This isn't healthy but it's one my grandkids just love.Take a chicken breast and butterfly it then cut your strips. measure out about 3 cups of panko or crushed corn flakes or potatoe chips, add to them a little garlic and onion powder and then beat several eggs with a little water, dip your chicken into the chips, then egg, then chips, place an a cookie  sheet not touching and drizzle with melted butter and a little more onion and garlic powder if you like. Bake til done at 350 about 15-20 min._
_kadesma _


----------



## jabbur (Apr 19, 2007)

I usually use breast tenderloins and cut in half to reduce the cook time.  Simple recipe of Bisquick flour approximately 1 cup and Lawry's seasoned salt to taste dumped on top of the chicken.  Add small amount water and mix.  There should be a thick coating on the peices of chicken.  Drop into deepfryer for about 2 mins. and serve.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's an easy one from Paula Deen:

Recipes : Italian Chicken Sticks : Food Network


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooh yeah I've made them before with Paula Deen's recipe. They're sooooo
good.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

"Oven fried" version can be made, and I have tried them, not bad but I must say they taste much better when they are fried old fashioned way...
There are many varieties of method as to how to season and coat them, I do like them with panko, as it makes them extra crunchy.

Also when you slice the chunk of breast thinner / smaller, I suggest using a SEMI-defrosted piece, they are much more manageable to slice.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 20, 2007)

We soak ours in buttermilk, hot sauce, and thyme and then bread them with flour, bread crumbs, garlic and red pepper.  Then I oven fry mine.  The kids love them.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> We soak ours in buttermilk, hot sauce, and thyme and then bread them with flour, bread crumbs, garlic and red pepper. Then I oven fry mine. The kids love them.


Sounds really good. I'm going to try your idea, thanks 

kadesma


----------



## oppose (Apr 20, 2007)

hey everyone, well i basically bought some chicken breasts, cut them up and breaded them and made them on the fry pan. it was late and i didnt have time to be fancy but **** did it taste good. how do you go about making them in the oven? do you flip them while in the oven? i know i should buy a deep fryer but im on a health kick now and im pretty sure thats the best thing to do.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't havethe recipe for my favorite in front of me at the moment, but it's one I adapted from a Martha Stewart recipe, & is quite healthy - Sesame-coated chicken tenders served in acorn squash halves along with carrots, broccoli, & snow peas.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> hey everyone, well i basically bought some chicken breasts, cut them up and breaded them and made them on the fry pan. it was late and i didnt have time to be fancy but **** did it taste good. how do you go about making them in the oven? do you flip them while in the oven? i know i should buy a deep fryer but im on a health kick now and im pretty sure thats the best thing to do.


I cook at 350 20 min but check the undersides if you want those more crispy, give them a flip, and another 10 min and they should be ready to go.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Here's an easy one from Paula Deen:
> 
> Recipes : Italian Chicken Sticks : Food Network



Thanks, Mish! That looks delish! Easy, also, which is something DH and I have been looking for lately. 
Our house is not that big, and we've been so torn up with all this redecorating that we haven't wanted to do much cooking. It's hard to get in the mood to cook when the contractor is sanding drywall upstairs and the dust is filtering down from the balcony onto the stove below.


----------



## mish (Apr 22, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mish! That looks delish! Easy, also, which is something DH and I have been looking for lately.
> Our house is not that big, and we've been so torn up with all this redecorating that we haven't wanted to do much cooking. It's hard to get in the mood to cook when the contractor is sanding drywall upstairs and the dust is filtering down from the balcony onto the stove below.


 
I definitely relate to the dust, having had my cottage cheese ceiling removed. Just think, when that's done, you can hint around to DH -- Uh, we need all new furniture now to go with  Let us know how it all turns out.

The parmesan mixed with Italian breadcrumbs is pretty good on chicken breasts. A honey mustard (dipping) sauce sounds tasty too. To make it a main quick dish, use chicken breasts or a cut up chicken. I would add minced garlic to the melted butter - then dip each piece in the butter, then crumbs. Same procedure as PD's, pouring any extra melted garlic butter over all - and adjust baking time 40-50 min, or until cooked through.

A quick dinner might be adding a cuke & tomato salad with ranch or buttermilk dressing, and a potato dish of choice (scalloped - whatever you like), or rice & a green veggie.


----------



## cookmex (Apr 22, 2007)

*Easy, spicy chicken fingers*

These are very simple.  Mix a little flour and ancho chili powder together.  Dredge chicken peices in a lightly beaten egg mixed with a little milk, then in the flour mixture.  Oven fry them in a very hot oven or put them on the grill.

Drown them in hot sauce when they are done.    I love these with blue cheese dressing and vegetable sticks - they are like chicken wings with white meat and no bones.  Plus they are low in fat and calories.

Linda


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Beer Battered Chicken Strips

2 cups Light Beer
4 cups flour
2-4 tbsp. pepper
4 tbsp. salt
if too thick add water/beer.
if too runny, add flour, salt, pepper, 
1 Cup flour , 1 tbs pepper, 1 tbsp salt...etc

For deep frying.
Serve with BBQ, Honey Mustard, or Franks Hot Sauce.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Healthier Chicken Strips

Marinate in Italian dressing
Pan fry each side in olive oil until fully cooked.
Add Salt, Pepper, Paprika, Garlic Salt, Dried Diced Onion
If you like to season as it cooks, use a few dashes of cornstarch on the chicken to add a nice browning effect.

Serve on Romaine Lettuce Leaf, Side Maranara.  Provolone or Ricotta makes a fine addition to this plate.


----------

